# Schnörkel und Blut zum ausschmücken



## xSlippyx (11. September 2005)

Hi!
Ich wollt ma fragen wie ich so Schnörkel machen kann, um Text auszuschmücken, wie zB auf dem angehängten bild.
Oder kann mir auch noch jemand sagen wie ich solche Blutkleckse mache?
Oder wie das Blut wie auf dem 2. Bild gemacht wird?
Wär super wenn mir wer helfen könnte!


----------



## Duddle (11. September 2005)

Die Antwort zu den Blutspritzern gibt die Suchfunktion in Sekundenschnelle.
Bei den Schnörkeln solltest du hingegen die Suchfunktion befragen.

Duddle


----------



## xSlippyx (11. September 2005)

hab ich mit den schnörkeln getan, aber nix gefunden...
für die blutspritzer in bild 1 hab ich was gefunden, brushes, sowas kannte ich bslang nich...
und bild 2 lässt sich glaub ich nich so einfach mit brushes machen...


----------



## ShadowMan (12. September 2005)

Doch, das lässt sich auch mit Brushes machen.

Aber schau mal hier:
http://www.der-webdesigner.net/index.php?folder=ps_textureffekte&tutname=blutsplattereffekt

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja schonmal einen Schritt weiter.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

